# shake bulking diet



## Scottswald (Mar 16, 2007)

i was talking to this lad i know at the gym who is 6 foot and 200 pounds

he says that it does not matter weather or not your food is whole or liquids/shakes

he says he is just starting to have a shake which has 350ml skimmed milk, protein powder, and oats 7 times a day, this will make him consume 260g protein, 450g carbs and 4500kcal.

he is also taking multivitamins and around 6-7 pints of water perday.

i am not wanting to know weather or not this is healthy, just weather you guys think this will put muscle mass on him?


----------



## invisiblekid (Jun 18, 2006)

He's taking on his cals so I guess he may grow, but as for healthy? I'd say not.

No EFAs is an issue for starters, but I'd say this is the least of his worries. Can't imagine his sh!ts are too great either...

I just can't understand why you wouldn't eat food? I'm at a total loss to understand why you'd go on such a diet??


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

What a boring person he must be!!


----------



## fits (Feb 3, 2004)

I think it would work. Healthy, prob not as we are made to chew and digest food. He could also be on a wind up. If your going to try it or anything like it I'd have 3 normal meals with 3 or 4 shakes.


----------



## N.P (Dec 18, 2007)

All them shakes cant be healthy for his kidneys!!


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

N.P said:


> All them shakes cant be healthy for his kidneys!!


Erm... what on earth...?


----------



## N.P (Dec 18, 2007)

Lmao i dnooo


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

N.P said:


> Lmao i dnooo


lol, quality


----------



## 13stonetarget (Aug 21, 2007)

Real food is king!

N.P - think it through...


----------

